# I'm a celebrity...



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Get me out of here 

Who's watching it?

I'm probably the only one on here who is :lol: :!:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I am also watching it, so you are not alone


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay  I don't like Hugo already :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yank tart top middle row boring me already and........chelea boy is a wosssss.  
in bed with honking man flu hun and wife watching it......my excuse lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Too early to know who to dislike :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm watching it with the missus.

Helen has ace tits!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> I'm watching it with the missus.
> 
> Helen has ace tits!!!


saggy arse though............conserv tart has a better behind


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

KammyTT said:


> I'm watching it with the missus.
> 
> Helen has ace tits!!!


Know I shouldn't comment but +10


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Helen's going to hate the trial, it was obvious she'd get voted lol will be very funny 8)


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching it with the missus.
> ...


Could not agree more Sirs  :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Methinks Nadine will win the challenge, with Helen screaming all the time :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Methinks Nadine will win the challenge, with Helen screaming all the time :lol:


i'd like to make her scream..........alas lol. offshoot prog girls hair is horrid........lovely voice but hate her hair lazy style


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Not fair, you guys have got a couple of fit girls to look at, where's the men for us girls? :? :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

We are all on line keeping you company and commenting


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> We are all on line keeping you company and commenting


Haha. And I'm very grateful lol :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will own up it is the only reality/talent program I watch I love it.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Will David Haye have a weakness and if so, what will it be?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> Will David Haye have a weakness and if so, what will it be?


Klitchko's


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

GPT TT said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Will David Haye have a weakness and if so, what will it be?
> ...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> I will own up it is the only reality/talent program I watch I love it.


+1. Never watch The X Factor or Big Brother or any of that other crap that's on but never miss this every year - can be very entertaining!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Who is watching tonight?

I initially thought Nadine would be best in the 'trial' but now after watching the start of it I am not so sure.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I missed it tonight as I was at a strip show :lol: lol so will have to catch to tomorrow before tomorrow nights one  :roll: 8)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

YoungOldUn said:


> Will David Haye have a weakness and if so, what will it be?


Hunger, if Helen does all the trials.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

TTchan said:


> I missed it tonight as I was at a strip show :lol: lol so will have to catch to tomorrow before tomorrow nights one  :roll: 8)


   [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > I missed it tonight as I was at a strip show :lol: lol so will have to catch to tomorrow before tomorrow nights one  :roll: 8)
> ...


Haha 

Just watching last nights now, can't believe Helen only lasted 10 seconds lol :lol: and Eric trying to get on that Lilly pad, so funny!!!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

She only lasted 4 seconds not 10


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Not the first time Helen's had a pair of balls in her mouth, although admittedly they're normally attached to a millionaire footballer.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> Not the first time Helen's had a pair of balls in her mouth, although admittedly they're normally attached to a millionaire footballer.


Ohhhhhhhh. Clap clap clap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Booooo it's not on tonight, ruddy football :lol: :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Booooo it's not on tonight, ruddy football :lol: :roll:


The follow up program is still on at 10:00 on ITV2


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> She only lasted 4 seconds not 10


Must admit if i was trying to ruin her, i would struggle to do the 4 [smiley=elvis.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i thought when she was in corrie that she was a crap actress, and now i know why.............she wasn't acting she is crap full stop. nice rack and bum...........but ffffsssss can someone please gag the thick cow!!!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> i thought when she was in corrie that she was a crap actress, and now i know why.............she wasn't acting she is crap full stop. nice rack and bum...........but ffffsssss can someone please gag the thick cow!!!


Lmao so funny :lol:  I thought I was dippy but she tops me lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

"She" is really starting to piss me off now she is ruining the shows trials.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree, Helen is really pissing me off too. Like others have said on this thread it is the only reality show I watch. First of all, I thought the thick cow was funny but now its just boring, you know she is not going to try anything, even though she says she is not a quitter and gives 100%, she would be lucky if she could count to a hundred let alone spell it.

I feel sorry for the people who have put all the time and effort into developing the trials only to be disappointed that she doesn't even attempt them.

On the plus side though, it would be funny to see Brian Connolly snap through the lack of food and eat Rosemary Shrager lol


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm just catching up as I missed thurs fri and sat shows, and I take it back about not having no crumpet to look at, david haye showering  :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

its quite obvious helen is going to do all/most of the trials as she snot winning resulting in the camp not getting any food which will result in the public voting for her again and again and again :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just watching last nights one, OMG she is doing my head in :x I don't get why she went in there in the first place. She didnt even try the hamster wheel :evil: silly cow!!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Just watching last nights one, OMG she is doing my head in :x I don't get why she went in there in the first place. She didnt even try the hamster wheel :evil: silly cow!!


 now now chantelle :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

staners1 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching last nights one, OMG she is doing my head in :x I don't get why she went in there in the first place. She didnt even try the hamster wheel :evil: silly cow!!
> ...


Lmao just annoying how shes wasting some really good trials that other people would be great at lol can't wait for tonight's


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

If she keeps it up (Giving 100% of null), when the hunger really gets to the rest of the camp, they will eat her!!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow   she's actually doing it?! I'm in shock :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I knew the threat being eaten would do the trick :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> I knew the threat being eaten would do the trick :lol: :lol:


Lmao totally...just makes her look like she's been faking being scared the other times, the hamster trial was easier than the one she did tonight lol :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Lmao totally...just makes her look like she's been faking being scared the other times, the hamster trial was easier than the one she did tonight lol :?


Could she be a relative of Christopher Maloney then


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

The grand prix was much more interesting, than watching a load of has beens.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

newt said:


> The grand prix was much more interesting, than watching a load of has beens.


Shaddup - I have driven myself nuts trying tto find a live stream of this one after reading it - and I can't sit up for it tonight (scowl)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao totally...just makes her look like she's been faking being scared the other times, the hamster trial was easier than the one she did tonight lol :?
> ...


Oh yeahhh haha that was a total fix tonight too :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Brian's left the jungle due to a mystery sickness  :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

He didn't look too good last night, he looked like he had lost a lot of weight perhaps due to Helen.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> He didn't look too good last night, he looked like he had lost a lot of weight perhaps due to Helen.


I liked him, he was quite funny, such a shame! And I'm glad someone else has been picked to do a trial although I don't think Hugo will do too well lol :lol:


----------

